# Windows 7 Won't Show Login Screen



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys,

Basically W7 will not show the login screen anymore. It boots normally and I know it is at the login screen because my keyboard lights always stay off until it is ready to accept the password at which point they then come on.

Now, it just stays on the loading files list and this random artifacting comes up at the top of the screen.

I am currently typing this from OS X on my third hard drive.

Oh, it will not work in any of the safe modes and my disk drive must be munted because it will not show the setup on my OEM disk when I boot off that to do a repair install...

Pictures:
Keyboard and mouse lights on:









What it should normally look like:









What it now looks like: *Look at top of screen next to the 'blue' lines









Cheers for any help,

Fluidz


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried Startup Repair? Be prepared to repair the OS X bootloader after this: Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums

You may also want to try System Restore from the Startup Repair disk>


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

In addition ;

Restore points get deleted after a few days to make room for new ones, depending on the amount of space you have set aside for them. You now need to use a process of elimination in order to find out what is causing the problem. Here is how you can do it:
- Boot into Safe Mode
- Log on under an admin account.
- Click Start
- Type the word msconfig into the Search box and press Enter
- Untick every tick mark under the Startup tab.
- Click the Services tab, then tick the box that hides the Microsoft services.
- Untick every remaining tick mark.
- Physically disconnect the machine from the Internet.
- Reboot in Normal Mode.
- If this fixes the problem, restore the tick marks in groups of 4 until you find the culprit, then leave it unticked.

I guess your user account login script is corrupted.You can check your user setting and logon option but if you can system restore might be help your issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are seeing those screens it is loading in safe mode


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

usasma said:


> Have you tried Startup Repair? Be prepared to repair the OS X bootloader after this: Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums
> 
> You may also want to try System Restore from the Startup Repair disk>


I tried that not 30 minutes after posting the thread, just remembered to come back to it. Worked 



dai said:


> if you are seeing those screens it is loading in safe mode


Nah, I force windows to boot in text mode.


----------

